# No additional capacity after 750 GB HD upgrade



## uncleakamai (Mar 29, 2008)

I recently purchased the Tivo Series 3 version of Instantcake from dvrupgrade.com along with various other tools needed for the upgrade. I purchased a 750 GB drive to replace my failed stock drive. I followed the instructions and after 3.5 hours I received an error message:

*mfs_load_zone_map: Primary zone map corrupt, loading backup

New estimated standalone size: 881 hours (599 more)*

The "automated" process was complete. I placed the new drive into my S3 and of low and behold *IM STILL AT STOCK CAPACITY*. The tivo still thinks I have a stock drive in the system. I even upgraded the software version on the box to 9.2/9.3 and still have no additional capacity. Can anyone help?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

*Instantcake not giving full capacity (click)*

Although 881 hours is far above stock capacity, isn't it?

Ok, I see what you mean...*after *reinstalling.

They must have just come out with that. You'll probably be one of the first to try.

You know, they have a forum over at dvrupgrade. Lou, the owner, probably checks there before here.


----------



## uncleakamai (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep saw that one. I'm going to try this command first using the SATA enabled version of mfstools:

mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/sdX

Where X is the drive. We'll see what happens.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

I'm positive, if the problem is the software, you will be fully supported.

Either way, I'm sure you will receive support.

I'd think Instant Cake is a proven product by now. I know it is for S2, having purchased it for 2 models.


----------



## uncleakamai (Mar 29, 2008)

So I'm running *mfsinfo /dev/sda* and getting the following output:

/dev/sda10 
MFS Partition Size: 288 MiB
/dev/sda11 
MFS Partition Size: 105833 MiB
/dev/sda12 
MFS Partition Size: 288 MiB
/dev/sda13 
MFS Partition Size: 131161 MiB
Total MFS volume size: 237570 MiB
Esimated hours in a standalone Tivo: 282
This MFS volume may be expanded 4 more times

Perfect right? Marbe not...when I run:

*mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/sda*

I get:

****?: No such file or directory
***?: No such file or directory
Current estimated standalone sieze: 282 hours
Nothing to add!*

I've tried using multipliers of 1, 2, and 3 and I get the same result.


----------



## uncleakamai (Mar 29, 2008)

Did a little more digging into this "instantcake" product. There are basically two bash scripts that are the meat of the application:

PTVBAKE and PTVBAKE_

The Tivo software image on the CD is named "000001" and is used as the source install.

The first script runs the Novice setup while the second runs Advanced. In Novice mode the command that is actually executing my install is this line:

*/mfstools-2.0/mfstool restore -x -r4 -s $SWAP -zi /cdrom/.images/$PTVimg /dev/$PTVupgradeA*

If I were to run the script in Advanced mode, this command would be run:

*mfstool restore -x -s $SWAP -r4 -zi $RESTORE_IMAGE_CLASSIC /dev/$PTVupgradeA*

Aside from the variable names both commands are identical. Why is this not working?

Posted similar thread on the dvrupgrade forums:

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1799#post1799


----------



## uncleakamai (Mar 29, 2008)

Still not working and no ideas. Has anyone actually had success with instantcake on a Series 3 as purchased from dvrupgrade?


----------



## uncleakamai (Mar 29, 2008)

PROBLEM SOLVED...

The version of instantcake that I received did not work. For whatever reason it did not expand the image onto my drive. I basically paid $24 for a series 3 software image. Lucky me.

I'm hoping that I am the only one that had this issue and it isn't a symptom of an old version of the software.

So how did I solve the issue?...

1. Hook drive up to PC using IDE to SATA converter as Secondary Master. I don't think this really mattered since I was booting into windows and not relying on a linux live cd to enumerate my drives

2. Download and run the latest BETA of WinMFS.

3. Backup the existing image.

4. Restore backed up image and *click OK* to expand image onto drive.

What a concept...Its amazing when something works as designed. I'll post more details later.

WOOHOO!!!


----------

